# tirar leite de pedra



## leitora

Olá !


Em PT-BR, “tirar leite de pedra” significa "conseguir algo impossível".


Existe alguma locução semelhante em PT-PT ou é a mesma daqui ?
Ela existe em outras línguas: espanhol, francês e inglês ? Qual seria ?


Agradeço desde já.


----------



## Alderamin

Não conheço essa expressão em português europeu.
Duas das expressões que podem ter o mesmo sentido, serão _"Fazer o possível e o impossível"_, ou então _"Meter o Rossio na Betesga"_.
Querer meter o Rossio nessa rua conhecida como sendo muito pequena de Lisboa, é algo difícil ou impossível (e/ou desproporcionado). 
É como _"Querer passar um camelo pelo buraco de uma agulha"_, para citar a Bíblia.

_*"Meter o Rossio na Betesga* ou *meter o Rossio na rua da Betesga*, é uma expressão muito usada em Portugal que significa fazer algo impossível, tal surge do facto de se assumir que é impossível meter o enorme largo do Rossio na estreita rua da Betesga, tida como a mais pequena rua de Lisboa [1]._"
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rua_da_Betesga


----------



## ClayDatsusara

Essa de meter o Rossio na Betesga deve ser usada só em Lisboa, nunca ouvi isso pelos lados de Braga e Porto...

Já a expressão "Fazer das tripas coração" é mais comum, embora não seja assim tão popularmente usada em linguagem comum. (Como todas as expressões idiomáticas ou proverbiais, soa sempre um pouco a século passado)


----------



## marta12

Onde moro, dizem: 'apanhar rosas em cardos'. 
Quando a ouvi, acheia esta expressão deliciosa.


----------



## Alderamin

ClayDatsusara said:


> Essa de meter o Rossio na Betesga deve ser usada só em Lisboa, nunca ouvi isso pelos lados de Braga e Porto...
> 
> Já a expressão "Fazer das tripas coração" é mais comum, embora não seja assim tão popularmente usada em linguagem comum. (Como todas as expressões idiomáticas ou proverbiais, soa sempre um pouco a século passado)



Então já somos dois! É sempre bom ficar a conhecer expressões que nos são desconhecidas, não acha?  

PS: E melhor: expressões deste lado de cá


----------



## Alderamin

marta12 said:


> Onde moro, dizem: 'apanhar rosas em cardos'.
> Quando a ouvi, acheia esta expressão deliciosa.



É poética, concordo, e mais aproximada à que encontrei em espanhol, que penso que traduz a mesma ideia: "pedir peras al olmo".


----------



## Guigo

ClayDatsusara said:


> Essa de meter o Rossio na Betesga deve ser usada só em Lisboa, nunca ouvi isso pelos lados de Braga e Porto...
> 
> Já a expressão "Fazer das tripas coração" é mais comum, embora não seja assim tão popularmente usada em linguagem comum. (Como todas as expressões idiomáticas ou proverbiais, soa sempre um pouco a século passado)



_Das Tripas Coração_ é expressão correntíssima, aqui em Pindorama, foi até nome de filme (de 1982, cf. Wiki).


----------



## Alderamin

"Fazer das tripas coração" não terá mais a ver com fazer o máximo de esforço do que conseguir algo impossível?

PS: É verdade que denota resistir mais que o possível, mas pergunto-me se terá o mesmo sentido do da expressão em brasileiro.


----------



## leitora

Pessoal, eu tenho aprendido muito com vocês. Obrigada !
"Fazer das tripas coração" é uma expressão bem conhecida e ainda bastante usada no Brasil. Tem a ver com esforço, como disse Alderamin, geralmente para agradar alguém.
Esclarecendo: "tirar leite de pedra" tem a ver *também* com sustento, subsistência, alimento.
A resposta de Alderamin: "pedir peras al olmo" é muito boa, mas ainda poética, digamos, pois os bebês precisam de leite quando nascem e isto é desesperador quando não se tem...
Talvez haja alguma expressão usada pelos avós, bisavós de vocês ou de pessoas que viveram durante uma guerra (ou duas).


----------



## uchi.m

Faz chover maná? Essa é de música gospel


----------



## Alderamin

Fui tentar procurar uma resposta à minha pergunta acima e a expressão "fazer das tripas coração" pode ser uma expressão equivalente  embora eu a entenda mais como fazer grandes esforços, em vez de fazer coisas impossíveis.
Em _Persa_ de Plauto, há uma frase em latim "aquam a pumice elicere" (tirar/extrair água da pedra pomes) que talvez tenha dado origem à expressão brasileira, com o mesmo significado de querer ou fazer o impossível.
(Corrijam-me os(as) senhores(as) letrados(as), no caso de algum erro, pois esqueci muitas coisas em latim... infelizmente).
Na mesma linha da "pedra", lembro-me agora deste provérbio: "água mole em pedra dura tanto bate até que fura" que significa que, com persistência, acabamos por alcançar o que nos parece impossível.
Não é fácil encontrar equivalências de expressões idiomáticas entre as várias línguas.


----------



## Macunaíma

*Get/wring blood out of stone *é a expressão inglesa, mas significa fazer algo sem nenhuma possibilidade de sucesso. A expressão brasileira, dando testemunho do nosso otimismo que não esmorece nem mesmo diante das maiores evidências, deixa a possibillidade de que talvez a pedra dê leite afinal de contas : _eu tive de tirar leite de pedra para fazer caber tudo dentro desse orçamento miserável.   _


----------



## leitora

Muito bom, pessoal !  
Fico, então, com "pedir peras al olmo" e "get blood out of stone". 
Obrigada a todos !


----------



## Alderamin

Hoje aconteceu uma situação engraçada.
Fui ao meu dentista e ele conversando comigo disse isto:
"Não quero pedir a lua." - ele dizia-me para que eu não estivesse a fazer o impossível: lavar os dentes com a escova eléctrica e esfregar até dizer "basta"  conforme eu vinha a fazer
Lembrei-me logo desta "pedra no sapato"  e pensei na expressão francesa "Demander la lune": http://dictionnaire.sensagent.com/demander+la+lune/fr-fr/
Conhecia a expressão em francês e achava que o equivalente em português fosse meramente uma tradução literal e não fosse de uso na oralidade, mas ao que parece não é. Hoje ouvia-a


----------



## Carfer

Alderamin said:


> "Fazer das tripas coração" não terá mais a ver com fazer o máximo de esforço do que conseguir algo impossível?
> 
> PS: É verdade que denota resistir mais que o possível, mas pergunto-me se terá o mesmo sentido do da expressão em brasileiro.



Sempre entendi '_fazer das tripas coração' c_omo significando reunir toda a força e coragem que ainda restam a alguém para fazer algo que tem de ser feito mas que por medo, perigo, repugnância ou outra razão semelhante a pessoa tem muita renitência ou dificuldade em fazer.


----------



## Vanda

Eu também.
Fazer das tripas coração
1    Munir-se de coragem e denodo para enfrentar dificuldade, perigo etc.


Read more: http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?m...erbete&pesquisa=1&palavra=tripa#ixzz2A3UDWVlm
​


----------



## Alderamin

Sim, concordo com vocês, Vanda e Carfer, eu fui ler alguns "canhenhos" que tinha aqui sobre latim (dos quais retirei a frase em latim) e surgiu-me o "fazer das tripas coração". Fazer um grande esforço para ultrapassar uma adversidade, dificuldade ou algo impossível.
Como _tripeira_, sei bem o que é fazer das tripas coração hehehh...


----------



## leitora

Alderamin said:


> (...)na expressão francesa "Demander la lune": http://dictionnaire.sensagent.com/demander+la+lune/fr-fr/
> (...)


Bem lembrado, Alderamin ! 
Faltava a expressão em francês.


----------



## Alderamin

leitora said:


> Bem lembrado, Alderamin !
> Faltava a expressão em francês.



E em português, a tradução é literal (pedir a lua).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Com respeito a _tirar água das pedras_, essa é a expressão que usamos na Galiza, herdada do latim, língua na que era já proverbial (Plauto, autor de comédias, tira muito partido da língua falada que é onde se agacham estas parémias que sobrevivem séculos e séculos). _Tirar leite das pedras_ é só uma variante do primigénio anexim latino, transmitido ao protogalego pelo latim vulgar da rua.


----------



## feliperau

tirar leite de pedra é um ditado muito popular aqui no Brasil
http://www.folhadefloripa.com.br/in...e-faz-homenagem-ao-bondinho-do-pao-de-acucar/


----------



## uchi.m

feliperau said:


> tirar leite de pedra é um ditado muito popular aqui no Brasil
> http://www.folhadefloripa.com.br/in...e-faz-homenagem-ao-bondinho-do-pao-de-acucar/


O que o link tem a ver? Como assim, popular?


----------

